# Old Zero clearance fireplace identification help.



## BadLadd1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi everyone.

In the process of searching for an insert for my old fireplace.   Unfortunately I did not install this one as it came with the house.  House was built in 1985.  I was told I cannot put an insert in unless I have the UL listing of the exiting fireplace.  I have attached a few pics.  I did find 2 riveted plates on the door housing.  I tried cleaning them but the only identification I can find is R62185.   Nothing else. 

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 1, 2018)

Nothing underneath? Is that a pair of blowers down there?


----------



## BadLadd1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Nothing underneath.   Looked all over. Yes. pair of blowers.   It looks like a Majestic, but again I cannot find a Majestic with the R62185 #, and hence cannot find a UL for it.


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2018)

Look in the door frame for a metal tag with model info.


----------



## BadLadd1 (Nov 1, 2018)

I did, That's where the R62185 came from, but that's all is has.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 1, 2018)

BadLadd1 said:


> Nothing underneath.   Looked all over. Yes. pair of blowers.   It looks like a Majestic, but again I cannot find a Majestic with the R62185 #, and hence cannot find a UL for it.



Generally an "R" designation indicates a RADIANT fire place, & that style does NOT have blowers. "C" style or CIRCULATING fire places have blowers. The "R"  on your plate might mean something else entirely...


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2018)

According to Majestic the rating plate is in the inside top of the firebox. Not sure if this applies to old models.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 1, 2018)

I s the builder still in business? Do any of your neighbors have similar units? 
I'm wondering if 62185 (6/21/85) is the build date for the fire place...


----------



## BadLadd1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Good thought on that #.   No clue who built the house.   

On the pic with the doors open you can see the 2 tags in the upper corners by the door hinges.   I cleaned those up.  One on left has the #'s


----------



## BadLadd1 (Nov 2, 2018)

OK,  After painless hours of searching, I have found the following.   This is a Superior Fireplace.  Model # 1038.  I also missed a # from my previous post.  The # is R621856.  Now I need a manual or something I can prove it's a UL listed unit.   I'm googling my brains out and cannot locate anything yet.  

Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks all.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 2, 2018)

Are you SURE on the model #. Generally, the model number designates the size of the fire place. 10 w x 38 h is not much of a fire place.
Is it possible that it's a *4*038? If so, the manual is available here:

http://superiorfireplaces.us.com/sy...43_WOOD-BURNING_FIREPLACE_SPEC.pdf?1519844636


----------



## BadLadd1 (Nov 2, 2018)

That does make sense but I stumbled across an old thread that looks identical to mine and says 1038.   I'd have to look again, but I'm 99% sure it's 1038. 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/need-help-with-superior-fireplace-b1038.120290/


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 2, 2018)

Does that look like your fireplace? If so, contact the OP. Maybe he has a manual...


----------



## BadLadd1 (Nov 2, 2018)

It's darn close.   Mine has the slots on top, but yes, kind of.

Will do.   Thanks


----------

